# Worming tablets given with Advocate?



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Whilst at our vets the other day I saw someone being given worming tablets along with Advocate and when I asked why? I was told it was because there are some worms Advocate isn't killing! It's only five months since I was using it on my Yorkie and I was told it killed everything. Advocate is so strong I was worried to see this.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just found out that advocate doesn't kill tape worm! Still not sure about using Advocate and wormer's though?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

perfectly fine to use both, mine has Advocate every month and Droncit every 3 months.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

My pup has milbemax every month and advocate every month as well


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I use a mix of Advocate and Drontal, just to make sure I have everything covered 

I however only worm (Drontal) every 3 months, whereas I use Advocate every month. So yes, fine to use a mix, but check with your vet if unsure.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

My vet has taken my Morkie off it due to his meningitis and we've changed our other dog to Frontline Combi as well just to be on the safe side but they've never been given worming tabs with the Advocate that why I was taken aback when I saw it.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We use advocate and droncit. Droncit only targets tape worm so its fine to use both.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I noticed the advert for lungworms tonight and I'm a little worried now my boys are off the advocate as the frontline combo doesn't kill them does it?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm surprised how many people still use those things as regularly as they do.

Mine don't get fleaed and are wormed maybe twice a year. Panacur in the winter and Cesteem in the summer.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I've just done mine with advocate and millbemax too, I don't do mine as often either - 3 times a year. I think that's why so many parasites are becoming immune to all these flea treatments as they get done so often, yes the vet and flea treatment company like you to use them every month as it means you buy more and they make more money!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I noticed the advert for lungworms tonight and I'm a little worried now my boys are off the advocate as the frontline combo doesn't kill them does it?


Frontline Combo doesn't cover lungworm, no. What wormer do you use?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

AlexArt said:


> I've just done mine with advocate and millbemax too, I don't do mine as often either - 3 times a year. I think that's why so many parasites are becoming immune to all these flea treatments as they get done so often, yes the vet and flea treatment company like you to use them every month as it means you buy more and they make more money!!


Depends what you're using it for.

If you really want to prevent fleas, you need to use Advocate monthly, because it only lasts one month.

If you are giving it three times a year for fleas, I'd save your cash and not bother at all. Just keep an eye out for fleas and treat if you see them (plus the house, obviously).

Worms obviously are a different ball game.


----------

